
A bucket a day – a hack in agriculture - pravenj
https://medium.com/@pravenj/a-bucket-a-day-a-hack-in-agriculture-8b8176b7d285#.o7seviday
======
thatcat
>considering smoke from kitchens as source for CO2

Mushrooms expel CO2 and intake O2; there are several products such as [0] but
you could just as easily grow some edible mushrooms to raise CO2 within the
enclosure.

[0] [http://www.planetnatural.com/product/exhale-
co2-bags/](http://www.planetnatural.com/product/exhale-co2-bags/)

